# Know how I get a Telephone Engineer anyone?



## SamWelbeck (May 24, 2010)

Is it just done through Telecoms Egypt or are they freelance? Has anyone had to get a telephone engineer out before? I just got a line recently (a year ago) and it has taken this long for TE Data to get round to giving me the ADSL I requested. After a long battle with Telecoms Egypt (Mokattam Branch) I finally got a "copper line" (a line that carries data) and after an equally frustrating battle with TE Data - my ADSL is on the way. PROBLEM IS, my phone just went dead. The line still rings but the phone doesn't. I think its the cabling (which I need to get sorted so it routes through the house). 

So thats the story.....anyone know anyone trustworthy who won't ask for 500 LE for walking through the door, another 280 LE for rubbing his chin and a further 450 LE for "the part" then expect a tip? (Do I sound bitter?)

No seriously...any help much appreciated.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

All telephone engineers work for Telecom and do freelance work.
The chap I have is hopeless so no point in giving you his number.
Are you sure it's not a problem with the telephone and the line is ok.
In all honesty I think you would be better dealing with Telcom and tipping the guy to do a good job, my chap turns up with a screwdriver and a handset and asks to use my mobile to make the call to the exchange


----------



## SamWelbeck (May 24, 2010)

In all honesty it could be the telephone - which would be really annoying because it cost me 150 LE (I used to think that was such a piddly amount - oh the good old naiive days) just a month or so ago. I guess I will have to try a new phone before calling an engineer out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SamWelbeck said:


> In all honesty it could be the telephone - which would be really annoying because it cost me 150 LE (I used to think that was such a piddly amount - oh the good old naiive days) just a month or so ago. I guess I will have to try a new phone before calling an engineer out.




Ask your neighbour/take in to your office... try your phone in their jack first eliminate the phone being the culpret.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Sam, when I got Vodaphone ADSL, their engineer arrived to do the installation 
within 10 days of making the agreement. There was a problem with the line, so he
went off again, saying he would return the next day to finish the installation - which he did .....:clap2:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:When I had a problem I dialed 111 on a friends phone and egypt telecom fixed it in 48 hours also I use Link adsl and had a problem and they fixed it in 24 hours(THEY HAVE A GUY 24/7 AT THE EXCHANGE)


----------

